# KoTH Typing



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

Was watching some episodes and it's a goldmine for socionics typings since the show predominately delta dealing with beta, gamma, and alpha characters.

These are my typings based on quadra values and reinin dichotemies.

Delta
Hank - LSE
Peggy - IEE
Connie - EII
Nancy Gribble - SLI


Alpha
Dale Gribble - ILE
Luanne Platter - Alpha SF
Enrique - ESE
Bill Dauterive - SEI
Principal Moss - SEI

Gamma
Kahn - LIE
Donna - SEE
Coach Sauers - SEE

Beta
Minh - EIE
Buck Strickland - SLE
Cotton Hill - SLE
Joseph Gribble - LSI
Gilbert Dauterive - IEI
Hipsters - Beta NF





Bobby - Either beta NF or alpha SF


Lucky - Either a really atypical ILE which is unlikely or an IEE


----------

